# KYB AGX struts rattle in rear



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey all...
Searching.... Searching... nada.

I discovered that the massive rattle i get in the rear of my 240, which i upgraded to the KYB AGX adjustable struts, is caused by the top of the piston rattling in the strut mount hole. Metal against Metal = loud noises over every #$%ing bump. i saw something about the size of the hole being different than the size of the piston and this seems to be the exact case... 18mm versus 20mm. 

I need a polyeurethane bushing that fits in the 20mm rear strut insulator/mount hole and will allow the 18mm piston to travel freely and without noise through the inner diameter of the bushing. I checked a few KYB sources but didn't find a replacement strut insulator for the rear (only for the front).

I found some rubber PCV valve grommets that happened to fit perfectly, but unfortunately they wore out. Sans grease, lifetime = 1 hour befor the rattle returned. With grease, 4 hours  

The difference between a loud clack and none when going over bumps is tremendous. Can someone please steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------

